# Lake Conroe Live Bait Shops?



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

I usually put my boat in near the dam and was wondering if there were any live bait shops I could pull up to in my boat after I have launched it? Any suggestions? I plan on going after crappie and bluegills Saturday and I'm looking for minnows and the glow worms.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Theres a Valero store of 105 that has docks and gas they 
also sell minnows and worms not sure of the cross street
but its right across from the fire station. Hope this helps


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

